# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne parva

## kirana1



----------


## inimicus

wow nice...are these totally outdoors or?

----------


## Droicut

Can be grown submersed as well... I have some in my tank. But they hardly spread...  :Very Happy:

----------


## eagleray

That's very nice ... i am trying to grow mine emersed too ... they are doing ok but they also do not spread. ..how do you get them to such lushness

----------

